# Easter menus



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Just wife and I on Easter, so maybe a small ham, candied yams and a salad. For desert? Hard boiled eggs and kielbasa (Maybe bite the head off a chocolate bunny).

How about everyone else?


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

This year for the two of us.








Easter Dinner on Two Sheet Pans


Get Easter Dinner on Two Sheet Pans Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

A Desert Storm era MRE for me and a chopped field mouse for the cat. We do the same thing every year, but sometimes we switch.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> A Desert Storm era MRE for me and a chopped field mouse for the cat. We do the same thing every year, but sometimes we switch.


We have several cases of MRE's as part of our disaster preparedness preparations, stored in the spare room. Serving MRE's for our Easter feast might be a good way to use up some of those MRE's before they age out? LOL. However, as tempting and practical as that might seem, I think we will stick with our Honey baked ham, candied yams, scalloped potatoes, a medley of roasted vegetables, Hot Cross Buns and strawberry- rhubarb pie, with vanilla ice cream, as desired, and a coconut cake.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

It depends.

If we're at my dad's house, he'll go Full Traditional with the ham, potatoes, etc... though we'll booze it up a bit non-Easterish. Egg hunt for the cousins in the cotton field. I need to remember to return some Tupperware.

If we're at my house, I'll go roast chicken (thyme, lemon, garlic), roasted potatoes, carrots, parsnips, fennel, & onion, and maybe some kind of Italian almond/lemon cake (torta caprese bianca al limone). 

You can tell which of us is newer to the home chef hobby.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Haven't decided yet. I think I'll ask my daughter and girlfriend-with-kiddos if everyone wants to go to the Club for Easter Brunch. Would certainly save work.


----------

